# Wide wheels on air? Let's see what your running!



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Im on a set of BBS RS wheels 17x8 and 17x9 et45, on Falken 512 40series...Want to go wider, and probably 45's, what are you running?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

if i wasnt so lazy..id post leah's 11s out back.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

not too wide, but just wide enough for a mkI, 16x8 rears.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice looking truck!!


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

17x8 17x10


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

airride +wide wheels =:thumbup:

i will post some pics tonight 

my a8l --> 19x9.5 and 19x11
















my corrado--> 16x9 and 16x10








here is the corrado with the old set up 17x10 and 17x9 








girlfriend jetta mk4 -->17x9.5 and 17x10.5 
girlfriend car is at the paint shop 

yup they are all on air ....


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

they say this guy runs some wide wheels =)


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*a little wide*

18x9  et25 fk452 215/35/18
18x10 et25 fk452 225/35/18


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

:thumbup:


ProjekBomb said:


> they say this guy runs some wide wheels =)http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4543857320/


Perfect stance imo! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

derryo said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Perfect stance imo! :thumbup:


What is his set-up? Anyone know his widths and offsets?


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

20x9 +2
20x10 +17

Want to go wider and lower offset...


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

remuz2fly4u said:


> airride +wide wheels =:thumbup:
> 
> i will post some pics tonight
> 
> ...



Pictures please


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

When I was on air. 19x8.5 ET20ish, 19x10 ET38


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

18x8.5/10


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

16x9 all around


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

18x8.5 up front 
18x9.5 out back


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

17x9.25 and 17x10


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 17x9.25 and 17x10


had no clue this was your car will it looks really good i saw it at WF16:beer:

didnt you have a silverstone gti?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks! No, i've always had the same Jetta, it was reflex silver until this spring.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

8.5 & 9


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

19x9.5 all around


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I shoulda grabbed that set of 16" Leon Hardiritts when I had the chance :banghead:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i dont remember that priva being on bags...i watched the build thread on it on stanceworks at least


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i dont remember that priva being on bags...i watched the build thread on it on stanceworks at least


there's a detailed build thread in the car lounge right now. lots of good work in that thing :thumbup:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2001590-you-like-my-previa


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

17x9.5 and 10.5 RS 178s








still gotta get the adapters just right
sitting on tire right now


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

15x9.5


----------



## bnhsln4ever (May 22, 2007)

19x9.5 rear... still working on the front


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

17x10


----------

